# when to think about breeding



## happy acres (Apr 30, 2014)

I have two katahdin lambs who are about five months old now.  I'm thinking of breeding them (they're both ewes) in October or maybe first part of November. When would that put their lambs due? And is that too young for them to be bred?


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 30, 2014)

It is up to you, but ewe lambs will not conceive until they are about 80% of their expected adult body weight. Small ewe lambs tend to have small lambs and will need to be fed for their own continuing growth as well as for growth of their lambs.

If mated lambs will be due  approx. 21 weeks / 147 days later (range 142-150 days).

I breed a few ewe lambs (aged 6 months plus) and usually don't have much problem as long as good care is taken of the ewe lamb.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 30, 2014)

Another question, should they receive any special meds, or vaccines before breeding? They are really healthy now.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 30, 2014)

We give Selenium/cobalt/B12 drench before the ram goes in and Heptavac P Plus 4-6 weeks before lambing (this is Blighty and vaccines 'across the pond' may be for different target species).

We worm ewes at 4-6 weeks prior to lambing (again based on target species) at the same time as vaccinating.

Good Luck.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks! I'll see what's available here. If I can't find it, I can always call the vet!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 30, 2014)

I breed my ewe lambs at their first heat. This has been on average, at about 217 days of age (roughly 7 months and 1 week).

Many 'experts' who recommend breeding ewe lambs recommend to keep them separate from mature ewes and feed them more & also to vaccinate them with CD/T before they are bred. However, I don't do any of that. They are kept with my mature ewes from birth to weaning to breeding to lambing. They get fed the same as the mature ewes. I only vaccinate them when they are 30 days pre-lambing, just like the mature ewes.

All of their lambs have turned out to be big 9-10 lb babies, when these ewes weigh 90-115 lbs heavy bred. The smallest one didn't have any trouble lambing, however, one of the larger ones with one of the smaller lambs did have trouble. Go figure. A vet was needed due to the lamb being in a tough position that I couldn't get him out of.


----------



## happy acres (May 1, 2014)

So if I'm thinking November breeding, vaccinate in October?


----------



## Sheepshape (May 1, 2014)

No....vaccinate the ewe lamb 4-6 weeks before the lambs are due. This way you protect both the ewe and the unborn lamb/s. When the ewe produces antibodies against the diseases you have vaccinated for, the antibodies will cross the placenta into the foetal lamb and will protect the lamb for the first 6 or so weeks of life. The lamb then will need the same vaccines after approximately 6 weeks.

Here in Wales we have quite high levels of gut parasites (worms, flukes etc). From about 6 weeks prior to lambing the immunity of the ewe lowers (To get her ready for lambing when foetal cells may well enter the ewe's circulation and could cause a dangerous 'graft-versus -host type of reaction if her immunity was at pre-pregnancy levels). This lowered immunity causes the ewe to be very susceptible to any worm eggs on the pasture or forage.This is the reason I always worm pre-lambing.


----------



## happy acres (May 1, 2014)

Ok, I get it. I don't think we have the same troubles here, but just to be safe I'll do the CD &T vaccine. Will it harm them to go ahead and worm them anyway?


----------



## SheepGirl (May 1, 2014)

The recommended vaccine protocol for ewe lambs is 30 days pre breeding AND 30 days pre lambing. However I don't give the vaccination at breeding.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 1, 2014)

Protocols a little different on either side of the pond. (Probably the vaccines are also different....I use a 7-in-one vaccine called Heptavac-P Plus). The dosing schedule is at 6 weeks of age,12 weeks of age....4-6 weeks before lambing and annual boosters in all other animals for this product.


----------

